# need trapping help!!!



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Okay, well as you all know I am going to start trapping soon. One of the places is a little far from me, so tell me if this is too cruel to do to the cat :roll: 

I set the trap around 4-5pm and the trap will be put in a styrofoam box to keep the cat warm if it goes off. I don't _check_ the trap until about 7 am the next morning. It is getting fairly chilly here, but I will have the trap in a styrofoam box. Is the cat going to freeze??? :? 

My only other option is to check the traps at around 9-10pm, but that would only give them about 5 hours being set.

What do you think I should do?

Thanks!
Abhay


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

If it is really cold it would probably be good to check around 9 or 10. I would put in extra blanket around the cage as well - just to be safe. 
I know how exhausting trapping is. The trapping day I walk so much I am beat at the end of the day - but is is worth it every single drop of sweat and more!
Have you already gone through the process or when is it due?
Let me know how it goes - you have all the best wishes from me coming your way!


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

I haven't started trapping yet. I called the program and they are supposed to mail me 5 certificates for the free spay/neuter. 

Tell me what you think about this Ioana  

Set the traps at 5 pm...check them at 8-9pm. If no cats are in them, leave them set until 5am the next morning...if there are still no cats I would shut them.

It has been pretty warm these last couple nights. For example, I checked the weather and tonight at midnight it is going to be 67F.

Thanks
Abhay


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I don't think the temperatures would harm them, Abhay. It sounds pretty good and I would go for it. 
My only concern is people that will pass by and might harm the kitties. Do you feel it is safe in the area to leave them unattended ...and nobody harming them, provided they get in the cages?

And even though the area is "clear" of *wrong- doers* I think it would be safe to leave notes with the cages that specify your goal, why you have trapped the kitties. I know I am thinking of the worse that could happen first but it is only to avoid accidents from happening. That may not even be the case - however the notes will let the passers-by know not to release the kitties in case THEY get the wrong impression.
How many kitties are you planning to trap in the area? Are there a lot of them? How did you find out about it/about the feral colony there?

I hope it will all go well ..I am keeping my fingers crossed for you and the kitties - best of luck!!


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

I think I trust the people...even though it is an apartment complex. I always leave a note attached too. 

There are about 7-10 cats left to trap...a couple are pregnant.

A met a person a while back and she was saying how they feed the wild cats outside. I have already fixed about 12 from there, but I got a lot left to do.

I just got the certificates in the mail today...so here goes!!! :roll: 

Abhay


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Then the sooner the better then I suppose. 
Would the lady that said they feed them agree to keep an eye on the cages - since she actually lives there - for kitties's safety, of course?

How many kitties are you going to trap ..how many cages do you have? And I also would like to know where you procure your cages from?
We loan ours and we write a 250 check (it is $50/cage) that will be returned to us the minute we take the cages back.


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

A friend of mine who works at a no-kill shelter(same shelter Ianthe got Ivan neutered at), lends out tons of her own traps. She doesn't require any deposit at all...not that I would mind if I had to pay one :roll: I got 2 traps from her, and I found a like-new(used once) trap at a garage sale for $3(what a steal!!!). 

I want to trap and fix all of them. I have...

(2) cat playpens which are 3x4 feet. These can either hold 2 ferals(I can divide it in half) or 1 pregnant female. Both these are one's I'm borrowing.

(1) dog exercise pen which is 4x4 feet and I made a top for it. This one I own and am going to use for any pregnant ferals.

(1) dog crate, which is probably about 3 feet long. Borrowing too  

(2-3) large dog carriers...I only own one of them, the others I am borrowing.

I do have a lot of cages, but I don't expect to have any more than 3 ferals at a time, because these ones sure are hard to catch! All the people who lent the cages said I can borrow them as long as I want...so that's cool.

The lady who feeds them is going to check on the traps at least once every hour until 8-9pm. Then I will go over and check(shut if necessary) at 5 am.

Thanks  
Abhay


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

It sounds like you are all set - please let me know of every bit of your progress!


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

I will  The caregiver already thinks this one girl is pregnant. She already had a litter of 3 a while ago, which I caught and gave to a no-kill shelter. The caregiver wasn't trying hard enough to trap her, so I am going to try :roll: 

Thanks
Abhay


----------

